# Non Player Cards: An NPC Inspiration Deck



## Dungeoneer (Jul 9, 2014)

This is a pretty cool idea: a deck of cards that can be used to generate and inspire NPCs for any fantasy tabletop game. Click on over and check it out.


----------



## Andreas_MWG (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks!
 We need all the help we can get! 

NOTE: THE KS ENDS JULY 30TH


----------

